# Kang bang 2021



## Mr Burgundy

We sure banged them kangs last 2 days.. had fun wit u guys


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

No doubt Ron, we will do it again next year too. Good times.


----------



## Macs13

Anybody tried the Betsie yet? I'm trying to talk myself out of a suicide run tonight. Everything ready to go but is it worth the 7 hours of round trip driving?  

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

The vicious hen Kang that got Richie good, if you zoom in on the hand in the water you can see the blood staining it.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Macs13 said:


> Anybody tried the Betsie yet? I'm trying to talk myself out of a suicide run tonight. Everything ready to go but is it worth the 7 hours of round trip driving?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I would give it a few days Macs they are just trickling in now.


----------



## snortwheeze

Whitetail_hunter said:


> View attachment 785130
> 
> 
> The vicious hen Kang that got Richie good, if you zoom in on the hand in the water you can see the blood staining it.



You'll need to give me a shout next year @Mr Burgundy & Jimmy.. that track chair make it damn near anywhere you guy's can I'm assuming anyways !! Glad you guy's had fun.

See you on ice Ron


----------



## Macs13

Whitetail_hunter said:


> I would give it a few days Macs they are just trickling in now.


Won't have another free night for at least a week. That's what's really grinding me right now. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Macs13 said:


> Won't have another free night for at least a week. That's what's really grinding me right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Wait the week trust me, I'm not trying to keep anyone off fish. I'm actually back home as I type this.


----------



## Macs13

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Wait the week trust me, I'm not trying to keep anyone off fish. I'm actually back home as I type this.


Alright. Dam it (pun intended). I guess I'll catch up on some sleep for once. My first catch up that way last year was Sept 12th - pic attached - and I loved how that early runner was still shiny and fresh looking. I think it was the only steelhead that I've ever caught.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy

He's not fibbing. It's pretty slow on the good Ole bets!!


----------



## MoJoRisin'

True…..just checked….only a few. Best is yet to come….


----------



## The Mediocre Fisherman

Mr Burgundy said:


> He's not fibbing. It's pretty slow on the good Ole bets!!


Anyone have an idea how it’s looking on the Big Man? Was planning to head up that way Saturday.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter




----------



## Mr Burgundy

VERY GOOD if ya know where to look


----------



## Nik

I’m gonna go up to tippy tomorrow after work I’ve fished it quite a bit later in the season never quite this early any suggestions or just do what works normally?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Little corkies or wobble glows in glow patterns or glow 10mm beads


----------



## toto

Mr Burgundy said:


> He's not fibbing. It's pretty slow on the good Ole bets!!


Told ya I'd let ya know when it's worth it. If it were me, I would plan on Tuesday, just sayin.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

toto said:


> Told ya I'd let ya know when it's worth it. If it were me, I would plan on Tuesday, just sayin.


Oh I'm done with salmon camp, now it's just me and my two princesses. Was by far the worst salmon season I've ever had. BUT I did hook and land a ton of fish our last 3 days so I can't complain. Bring on the cohos!!a


----------



## BOEDY

Heading up to join the party on the PM tonight, armor shined up ready to rock!


----------



## Outdoorsman1997

Walked a mile and a half of river this morning, 0 hookups, saw 0 fish. That rain and lake flip have got to send some up soon but it’s real slow right now.


----------



## brian0013

nichola8 said:


> Yup, never fished the betsie, still haven't. Stopped at the dam yesterday mid morning, saw very few jumping. Came down to fish mid morning today, saw 3 times the amount jumping.
> 
> Couldn't find an open hole to fish. Cudos to you guys, I can't do it. I was determined to fish the betsie after what I have heard over my lifetime. Sure do like fishing at home by myself though. Not one bobber drifting, debating on trading beers to slide into a hole and "show em how it's done".
> 
> Had the old dog with me, so that limited travel too. Might try a little harder tomorrow solo, but hell, the beers around the campfire have been nice.....I must be getting old at the rightful age of 34.... Sometimes spending time with grandma, the wife, the 2 kiddos and the old dog is better than chasing that bobber down.
> Get there early I’d go out off 31 **** the **** show . For that reason I stay away from betsie and big man
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

Nah. The circus is what makes it salmon season. I love being in there fighting for a spot. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## riverbob

Macs13 said:


> Nah. The circus is what makes it salmon season. I love being in there fighting for a spot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


really, r u the guy with the bloody nose, or the one with broken knuckles ? or don't they fight that way any more


----------



## piscatorial warrior

Macs13 said:


> Nah. The circus is what makes it salmon season. I love being in there fighting for a spot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



You should've been at Tippy the last year snagging was legal.


----------



## Macs13

piscatorial warrior said:


> You should've been at Tippy the last year snagging was legal.


It's not still legal? I thought we just changed the name to flossing. Semantics vs legal intent. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## deagansdad1

Macs13 said:


> It's not still legal? I thought we just changed the name to flossing. Semantics vs legal intent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I like it

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## piscatorial warrior

Macs13 said:


> It's not still legal? I thought we just changed the name to flossing. Semantics vs legal intent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Different crowd. Most snaggers won't spring for an 8 weight Sage and a vest full of $5.00 flies.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187

Someone say 8 weight sage?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I had a 10 weight custom built for salmon.. have yet to pull it out of the plastic bag it came in, and that boy was expensive!!


----------



## SteelieArm14

Managed a couple today but not much happening on the river I was on. Buddy of mine fished the big man and said they smacked em. Go get em


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

Going to take a peak at the Betsie this week and possibly a shot down to Tippy from there, assuming I can't locate fish at the first couple of spots. Hopefully there are a few fights to be had (preferably from fish, but with the water this warm, I'll take what I can get).

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Macs13 said:


> Going to take a peak at the Betsie this week and possibly a shot down to Tippy from there, assuming I can't locate fish at the first couple of spots. Hopefully there are a few fights to be had (preferably from fish, but with the water this warm, I'll take what I can get).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I would think ur gonna be just fine!!


----------



## Fishfighter

Macs13 said:


> Going to take a peak at the Betsie this week and possibly a shot down to Tippy from there, assuming I can't locate fish at the first couple of spots. Hopefully there are a few fights to be had (preferably from fish, but with the water this warm, I'll take what I can get).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I walked away from salmon fishing the rivers for a few years because some Yahoo with no common sense walked through the deep hole I was fishing following a fish he snagged in the ass end. Guy fishing downstream from me cut his line and then one his walk back upriver again walked through the hole I was fishing and refused to acknowledge me when I got a few feet from him and followed him cussing him out.


----------



## Outdoorsman1997

I have tried to research this online but have not had any successful results. I am wondering if any of you guys know how long salmon will stay in the river in this area until they spawn and more importantly how long it takes them to die once they enter the river. I know it depends on water temperature but I’m wondering if anyone knows a ballpark? Thanks!


----------



## Gabe T

Outdoorsman1997 said:


> I have tried to research this online but have not had any successful results. I am wondering if any of you guys know how long salmon will stay in the river in this area until they spawn and more importantly how long it takes them to die once they enter the river. I know it depends on water temperature but I’m wondering if anyone knows a ballpark? Thanks!


ive seen boot ass kings in the grand as late as november


----------



## SteelieArm14

Gabe T said:


> ive seen boot ass kings in the grand as late as november


Typically once you get to mid November they are gone, every once in awhile you will see some still but most are floating.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ojh

Outdoorsman1997 said:


> I have tried to research this online but have not had any successful results. I am wondering if any of you guys know how long salmon will stay in the river in this area until they spawn and more importantly how long it takes them to die once they enter the river. I know it depends on water temperature but I’m wondering if anyone knows a ballpark? Thanks!


It isn't so much how late you can catch salmon, more about how early. Generally, in the Big Man the kings are good to about the end of September, the meat gets real 'fleshy' by the 4th week in Sept, by then the steelhead are showing up and its time to transition over to catch them. Coho might be different, I don't see enough of them to know. Wish I did.


----------



## Outdoorsman1997

Gabe T said:


> ive seen boot ass kings in the grand as late as november


I have seen some nasty fish in early November as well but I guess I’m curious if these fish we see are fish that didn’t enter the river until October, 
or do you think they are September fish that just defy the odds?


----------



## nichola8

Nope, just late runners. You will always see some goofy crap with fish running, cause there animals. I've seen kings in December, cohos in march....skams in rivers that don't get skams.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin

nichola8 said:


> Nope, just late runners. You will always see some goofy crap with fish running, cause there animals. I've seen kings in December, cohos in march....skams in rivers that don't get skams.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


The more you fish rivers, the more you realize most people, including yourself, don’t really have a clue what their talking about. Always weird stuff happening that “shouldn’t be” by everyone’s general standards. Lol

We caught fresh kings and some dark ones over the weekend. There’s still piles staging to come up. Our group has caught kings while steelhead fishing with frost on the ground. It’s not common, but it’s happened.

I’m lucky enough to have family and friends over there that live and breathe river fishing. That helps a ton. Between us on this side and them on that side, we’re always on fish somewhere. It works out well.


----------



## jmaddog8807

There were definitely fish to be had this weekend, but you had to be in the right locations. Some stretches were empty and some had quite a few fish. I was lucky enough to have Friday off, so I spent some time searching and it paid off. We lost a lot more than we landed, some mean fish this year. Best Labor Day weekend I’ve had in a long time. Here’s a couple pics.































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jiggin is livin

jmaddog8807 said:


> There were definitely fish to be had this weekend, but you had to be in the right locations. Some stretches were empty and some had quite a few fish. I was lucky enough to have Friday off, so I spent some time searching and it paid off. We lost a lot more than we landed, some mean fish this year. Best Labor Day weekend I’ve had in a long time. Here’s a couple pics.
> View attachment 785766
> View attachment 785767
> View attachment 785768
> View attachment 785769
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Same here. We struggled a good bit to land fish on Saturday. There were a lot of tanks with plenty of gas in the tank. I managed to land a couple. But we hooked a bunch, my wife is hooked now, but frustrated at the same time. We weren’t even half way home and she was trying to figure out a plan to get back over this coming weekend. 🤣


----------



## toto

Outdoorsman1997 said:


> I have tried to research this online but have not had any successful results. I am wondering if any of you guys know how long salmon will stay in the river in this area until they spawn and more importantly how long it takes them to die once they enter the river. I know it depends on water temperature but I’m wondering if anyone knows a ballpark? Thanks!


I've seen cohos that aren't too bad, as late as Christmas. Always seems to be a late king or two around T-day, but not enough kings to target. By then, me personally, I'm in full steelhead mode.


----------



## Outdoorsman1997

jiggin is livin said:


> Same here. We struggled a good bit to land fish on Saturday. There were a lot of tanks with plenty of gas in the tank. I managed to land a couple. But we hooked a bunch, my wife is hooked now, but frustrated at the same time. We weren’t even half way home and she was trying to figure out a plan to get back over this coming weekend. 🤣


Best way to get extra time to fish is to get the wife into it!😂 She’s got a good idea though, as long as this rain doesn’t flood the river, fishing should be prime this weekend!


----------



## nighttime

Big time rain, probably 2”s or better. Also seen hail twice.


----------



## toto

Yep, couple of really nasty squalls here. The first one this morning was down right scary.


----------



## jiggin is livin

toto said:


> Yep, couple of really nasty squalls here. The first one this morning was down right scary.


It’s over here now. Supposed to be hairy all into the afternoon. We shall see.

Glad I didn’t change a bunch of plans and take today off to fish too. Lol


----------



## Gabe T

Lo


nichola8 said:


> Nope, just late runners. You will always see some goofy crap with fish running, cause there animals. I've seen kings in December, cohos in march....skams in rivers that don't get skams.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I agree 100% fish are fish they’re dumb. I’ve seen a coho caught out of the Clinton river. I’ve caught a steelhead jigging for walleye out of the Detroit river. I’ve caught a musky trolling for kings out of Arcadia in 80 fow. I’ve caught a sheepshead trolling for kings in 150 fow. Theres that one video on “fish frays” channel where he catches a friggin Atlantic salmon out of the platte river. I’ve been told verbally of people catching pinks out of the blue in traverse bay, ya never know where fish could turn up


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187

Water is up and full of debris


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

jiggin is livin said:


> Same here. We struggled a good bit to land fish on Saturday. There were a lot of tanks with plenty of gas in the tank. I managed to land a couple. But we hooked a bunch, my wife is hooked now, but frustrated at the same time. We weren’t even half way home and she was trying to figure out a plan to get back over this coming weekend. 🤣


I had the same experience with my wife a few years ago when I took her to tippy the year after I was introduced to salmon fishing. Not even half way home planning the next trip back. Let me tell you, its an awesome day when you net a 20+ pound salmon for your women. 😉


----------



## Outdoorsman1997

dirtyfisheyes187 said:


> Water is up and full of debris


Is it blown out as bad as it was last week?


----------



## PunyTrout

Fishfighter said:


> I walked away from salmon fishing the rivers for a few years because some Yahoo with no common sense walked through the deep hole I was fishing following a fish he snagged in the ass end. Guy fishing downstream from me cut his line and then one his walk back upriver again walked through the hole I was fishing and refused to acknowledge me when I got a few feet from him and followed him cussing him out.



He's called, "The fisher Brad".


----------



## nighttime

Outdoorsman1997 said:


> Is it blown out as bad as it was last week?


It’s on the rise and getting dirtier. Buddy was netting a fish for me this evening and we couldn’t see the fish foot under surface as I was pulling up to net. Got it though, about 27#’s heck of a fight. Kinda tough water conditions but hooked some and most just break us off. But yes it’s getting close to what I seen last week except water has finally cooled off


----------



## Outdoorsman1997

nighttime said:


> It’s on the rise and getting dirtier. Buddy was netting a fish for me this evening and we couldn’t see the fish foot under surface as I was pulling up to net. Got it though, about 27#’s heck of a fight. Kinda tough water conditions but hooked some and most just break us off. But yes it’s getting close to what I seen last week except water has finally cooled off


Well at least this time there’s fish in that dirty water😂


----------



## Macs13

Fishfighter said:


> I walked away from salmon fishing the rivers for a few years because some Yahoo with no common sense walked through the deep hole I was fishing following a fish he snagged in the ass end. Guy fishing downstream from me cut his line and then one his walk back upriver again walked through the hole I was fishing and refused to acknowledge me when I got a few feet from him and followed him cussing him out.


You quit doing something that you enjoyed because one out of the thousand guys on the river got too wrapped up in chasing his fish to be polite? That's one way to live your life, I guess. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## B.Jarvinen

mdj said:


> I'm seeing north element in the winds tues-fri





Outdoorsman1997 said:


> View attachment 784751
> Steady Northeast winds this week could bring cold water in. Add in some cool nights and the high river level, fingers crossed guys.


I gotta thank both of you for being insistent on this and stepping up on correcting me about the wind forecasts I mentioned last week. 

It turns out I was totally reading the icons on my mobile weather app wrong. But then the app uses one of those icons in an opposite way from its use elsewhere in the app.

I have been vaguely puzzled by how Weather Underground (The Weather Channel, basically) kept blowing wind forecasts in my outdoor experience the last few months. I think I would have figured this out eventually, but these 2 posts certainly speeded up the process, so, thanks!

I put the details in a new thread:









Michigan Sportsman Forum







www.michigan-sportsman.com


----------



## nichola8

jiggin is livin said:


> The more you fish rivers, the more you realize most people, including yourself, don’t really have a clue what their talking about. Always weird stuff happening that “shouldn’t be” by everyone’s general standards. Lol
> 
> We caught fresh kings and some dark ones over the weekend. There’s still piles staging to come up. Our group has caught kings while steelhead fishing with frost on the ground. It’s not common, but it’s happened.
> 
> I’m lucky enough to have family and friends over there that live and breathe river fishing. That helps a ton. Between us on this side and them on that side, we’re always on fish somewhere. It works out well.


Isn't what you said, exactly what I said? 

There's no thing as general standards, and yes there's always oddball crap. I've been fishing the rivers for a long time and know when I am surprised to see something I don't "normally" see under the same conditions I have fished over and over and over. 

Hell I've caught channel cats on the pier in February on spawn bags when Ice bergs were floating around. Catching those catfish in my opinion would be considered "out of the norm". Same as catching a dime bright king in December on a jig and waxie at a dam far upstream, in my years of fishing, that ain't the norm. 

Otherside of the spectrum, I was working on a bridge reconstruction on a west side unmentionable, and there were 8" burbot that must have been living in the rocks and got trapped between the sheet pile and the shore. Never seen that before but I am sure it was probably a spot they hung out at in the rip rap until they were big enough to glide downstream out to the lake. I would assume, that was considered "normal". But I'm not an 8" burbot and Jay was sort of intrigued by the find.


----------



## jiggin is livin

nichola8 said:


> Isn't what you said, exactly what I said?
> 
> There's no thing as general standards, and yes there's always oddball crap. I've been fishing the rivers for a long time and know when I am surprised to see something I don't "normally" see under the same conditions I have fished over and over and over.
> 
> Hell I've caught channel cats on the pier in February on spawn bags when Ice bergs were floating around. Catching those catfish in my opinion would be considered "out of the norm". Same as catching a dime bright king in December on a jig and waxie at a dam far upstream, in my years of fishing, that ain't the norm.
> 
> Otherside of the spectrum, I was working on a bridge reconstruction on a west side unmentionable, and there were 8" burbot that must have been living in the rocks and got trapped between the sheet pile and the shore. Never seen that before but I am sure it was probably a spot they hung out at in the rip rap until they were big enough to glide downstream out to the lake. I would assume, that was considered "normal". But I'm not an 8" burbot and Jay was sort of intrigued by the find.


Yes it is the same thing. I was agreeing with you. Lol


----------



## nichola8

Boom, brothers through social media.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jmaddog8807

Got out last night for a quick trip after work. Rained the whole way and almost turned around. Wanted to fish a particular whole, but somebody was fishing it. Fished a new run and to my surprise, hit two real nice males and lost another big fish. Fun little two hour trip. 

I'll hold off from posting pics for a bit. Lot of cry babies in this Northwest forum that are afraid if you post pics, people will find out the salmon are coming LOL. Because it's not September or anything


----------



## Gabe T

jmaddog8807 said:


> Got out last night for a quick trip after work. Rained the whole way and almost turned around. Wanted to fish a particular whole, but somebody was fishing it. Fished a new run and to my surprise, hit two real nice males and lost another big fish. Fun little two hour trip.
> 
> I'll hold off from posting pics for a bit. Lot of cry babies in this Northwest forum that are afraid if you post pics, people will find out the salmon are coming LOL. Because it's not September or anything


lol post em. as a wise man once said "**** them kids".


----------



## Levelpebble Angler

Pics or it didn't happen. 😉


----------



## Ricky Bubbles

Wait - you mean to tell me there are salmon in the rivers right now?!? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## BMARKS

LOL the salmon run is a secret don't you know. its not like dozens of lodges and guide services advertise to come fish for salmon in michigan all over the world or anything like that. no the real problem is pictures posted on a site made for sportsmen in the state that all are in the know anyways, thats the real problem.


----------



## Erik

jmaddog8807 said:


> I'll hold off from posting pics for a bit. Lot of cry babies in this Northwest forum that are afraid if you post pics, people will find out the salmon are coming LOL. Because it's not September or anything


I happen to like pics. Reports without pics are just white noise


----------



## salmon_slayer06

how long can I keep skein in the fridge thats been treated with the pautzke cure? probably going on 2-3 weeks now. it was bleed if that matters. I'm new to the treated deal I generally use fresh and its a week maybe 2 if kept ice ice cold.


----------



## SJC

salmon_slayer06 said:


> how long can I keep skein in the fridge thats been treated with the pautzke cure? probably going on 2-3 weeks now. it was bleed if that matters. I'm new to the treated deal I generally use fresh and its a week maybe 2 if kept ice ice cold.





__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/814236807601483000/


----------



## SteelieArm14

salmon_slayer06 said:


> how long can I keep skein in the fridge thats been treated with the pautzke cure? probably going on 2-3 weeks now. it was bleed if that matters. I'm new to the treated deal I generally use fresh and its a week maybe 2 if kept ice ice cold.


You’re good. It’ll keep


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Honestly sometimes that nasty, stinky rotten skein is what they want. Few years ago left a bag in the car and it STUNK. Said f it and used it anyway , bobber downs all day long on it.


----------



## Outdoorsman1997

Anyone know if the water level and level of debris is coming down yet?


----------



## nighttime

Man the frozen gooey stuff worked today. Didn’t set records but we caught fish. Hit two different rivers and fought fish on both of them. A little north water was still real high so ended up south with much better conditions. Other day was small pieces of orange that was best. Last hand full of days sticks have been good too.


----------



## michcats

I KNOW THAT TREE !!!!!! LOL


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Me too, it's o ver der! Lol


----------



## Macs13

I fished homestead Wednesday and Thursday night. I'm about 1 for 20 so far. Every fish has been a chrome screamer. I've actually never had a session where each king is an aerial acrobat. It's been crazy. Come and get some.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SteelieArm14

Macs13 said:


> I fished homestead Wednesday and Thursday night. I'm about 1 for 20 so far. Every fish has been a chrome screamer. I've actually never had a session where each king is an aerial acrobat. It's been crazy. Come and get some.
> View attachment 786235
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


1-20??? You might be doing something wrong....


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## riverman

Kings seldom go aerial hooked in the kisser in the river. Just saying.........


----------



## SteelieArm14

riverman said:


> Kings seldom go aerial hooked in the kisser in the river. Just saying.........


My thought exactly....


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Scotts98rt2

If something stung me in the rear I would jump too. Lol.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Oops lol walked yourself right into that one with the 1 for 20 and the aerial kings. Who cares though release the fowled one and keep those nice chop shots if you want to.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Can't edit for some reason should say fowled ones.


----------



## Mrfish989

What size thunderstricks are u guys casting 

Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy

nighttime said:


> Pretty sure it’s Kurick rd up in t ville


Thats what I thought


----------



## bansheejoel

Mrfish989 said:


> What size thunderstricks are u guys casting
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Deep thunderstick jr’s and it’s pretty hard to beat firetiger.....


----------



## Tron322

Mr Burgundy said:


> There is a closed portion of the betsie (u are correct) but it is way up river. Can't remember the road name or date.





nighttime said:


> Pretty sure it’s Kurick rd up in t ville


Type 4 below, type 1 above.

So it closes above on Sept 30, open year round below kurick or however it's spelled.


----------



## JVoutdoors

nighttime said:


> Pretty sure it’s Kurick rd up in t ville


it used to be. Not sure anymore.


----------



## SteelieArm14

bansheejoel said:


> Deep thunderstick jr’s and it’s pretty hard to beat firetiger.....


It’s even harder to find fire tiger....good thing I stocked up over the summer. Bloody nose works good and straight chartreuse. Also rapala shad raps and ddhj in the T-10 size have caught fish


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mrfish989

SteelieArm14 said:


> It’s even harder to find fire tiger....good thing I stocked up over the summer. Bloody nose works good and straight chartreuse. Also rapala shad raps and ddhj in the T-10 size have caught fish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thanks guys 

Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## B.Jarvinen

The Kings go all the way into the head of the Betsie? 

i.e. over the dam? I thought, not. 

Worked up near the lake sources today. Saw a lot more fishing activity (guys in waders, kayak trailers) at lots of road crossings on my drive to & from, where I never see anyone parked earlier in summer. I have seen Kings in 1-2 feet of water in Manistee County but can’t imagine fishing for them there.


----------



## Tron322

B.Jarvinen said:


> The Kings go all the way into the head of the Betsie?
> 
> i.e. over the dam? I thought, not.
> 
> Worked up near the lake sources today. Saw a lot more fishing activity (guys in waders, kayak trailers) at lots of road crossings on my drive to & from, where I never see anyone parked earlier in summer. I have seen Kings in 1-2 feet of water in Manistee County but can’t imagine fishing for them there.


I've had them swim by my canoe while paddling up the pickerel creek or grass lake area of the Betsie so they at least get up to there, and clear the smaller dam there too.

Assume if there are tribs in Duck and Green Lake they were heading that way, or they are very lost and just swimming around the marsh, never cared to go look for them.

My interest in salmon started falling a decade ago, I think I caught too many after I got out of high school.

Plan on getting out to land one for my daughter to check out, went trout fishing in a stream that gets some yesterday and they were there, luckily never hooked one with trout gear, might go back before that stream closes at the end of the month with some heavier gear.


----------



## B.Jarvinen

I had a great outdoors experience watching the Otters get very excited by their arrival in the really shallow water, once upon a time. If I had a little more free time right now I would like to sit under a tree near by for an hour or so and watch the Nature do it’s thing.


----------



## jmaddog8807

Mrfish989 said:


> What size thunderstricks are u guys casting
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I don't know why, but the hardware bite for me has been a bust so far this year. Maybe it's because I see everyone throwing them in the holes i've been fishing and the fish don't want them in those specific spots. The skein bite has been too hot I haven't even brought a casting rod in the last few trips out.


----------



## Ojh

B.Jarvinen said:


> I had a great outdoors experience watching the Otters get very excited by their arrival in the really shallow water, once upon a time. If I had a little more free time right now I would like to sit under a tree near by for an hour or so and watch the Nature do it’s thing.


That sounds good, there was a mink I'd watch, an industrious little guy, he's gone now but I treasure the memories of watching him.


----------



## SteelieArm14

jmaddog8807 said:


> I don't know why, but the hardware bite for me has been a bust so far this year. Maybe it's because I see everyone throwing them in the holes i've been fishing and the fish don't want them in those specific spots. The skein bite has been too hot I haven't even brought a casting rod in the last few trips out.


It’s been the exact opposite for me. Weird fish sometimes


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dinoday

This mornings bite was better than the last couple days.
2 for 5..lost 2 thundersticks on fish lol


----------



## Mr Burgundy

My hardware bite was HORRIBLE HORRIBLE HORRIBLE this year. Think I only hooked a couple fish on spinners when normally it's 100s of hookups. Oh well what can ya do


----------



## Erik

I remember fishing the lower BM year before last, I just got on the water. Mid morning. Set my chartreuse thunderstick in the water checking it to make sure its tracking right in the current. As God is my witness a big male king came up and whacked it right before my eyes. Maybe 10 ft from the boat? Seriously!

"Yah fish on"!!!

After a completely awkward, several minute battle, dropping my boat back and getting my line unwrapped from logs, basically a whole lot of commotion. I probably looked like an idiot. But, I managed to boat my fish.

So did the kick back and rest thing for a minute. Hands shaking. "Man that freaking kicked my azz". Pulled the anchor and motored back up to the same spot and set up again.
First cast, bammmm, another one! "Holy wah"! "Here we go again".

So I'm thinking I'm on to something here. This is going to be an epoch day. Man I worked thundersticks like a mad man rest of the day till dark. Never hooked another fish. Saw em but no biters.

They're weird for sure. Some days, moments, they're diamonds. Just never know. Right time right place? Why dont all the kings bite like that? IDK. Through the years I've had some really good days, and some really awful days. I've caught salmon in the river on skien, spawn bags, single eggs, wax worms (really just ask Quest he was there) thundersticks, rappalas, and a plethora of different spinners. Out on the pier, spoons, alewives, skein, shrimp, thundersticks, reef runners, count downs, ??? "yes Virginia, kings do bite".

Thats why I always say, "just fish".


----------



## Ojh

Erik said:


> I remember fishing the lower BM year before last, I just got on the water. Mid morning. Set my chartreuse thunderstick in the water checking it to make sure its tracking right in the current. As God is my witness a big male king came up and whacked it right before my eyes. Maybe 10 ft from the boat? Seriously!
> 
> "Yah fish on"!!!
> 
> After a completely awkward, several minute battle, dropping my boat back and getting my line unwrapped from logs, basically a whole lot of commotion. I probably looked like an idiot. But, I managed to boat my fish.
> 
> So did the kick back and rest thing for a minute. Hands shaking. "Man that freaking kicked my azz". Pulled the anchor and motored back up to the same spot and set up again.
> First cast, bammmm, another one! "Holy wah"! "Here we go again".
> 
> So I'm thinking I'm on to something here. This is going to be an epoch day. Man I worked thundersticks like a mad man rest of the day till dark. Never hooked another fish. Saw em but no biters.
> 
> They're weird for sure. Some days, moments, they're diamonds. Just never know. Right time right place? Why dont all the kings bite like that? IDK. Through the years I've had some really good days, and some really awful days. I've caught salmon in the river on skien, spawn bags, single eggs, wax worms (really just ask Quest he was there) thundersticks, rappalas, and a plethora of different spinners. Out on the pier, spoons, alewives, skein, shrimp, thundersticks, reef runners, count downs, ??? "yes Virginia, kings do bite".
> 
> Thats why I always say, "just fish".


I caught one once with a chunk of sponge soaked in egg goo, I'd bottom bounce it back, retrieve, rub it into the goo and bounce it on back. Damn if a fish didn't hit it!


----------



## Macs13

B.Jarvinen said:


> I had a great outdoors experience watching the Otters get very excited by their arrival in the really shallow water, once upon a time. If I had a little more free time right now I would like to sit under a tree near by for an hour or so and watch the Nature do it’s thing.


That would be pretty awesome to see

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Ojh said:


> I caught one once with a chunk of sponge soaked in egg goo, I'd bottom bounce it back, retrieve, rub it into the goo and bounce it on back. Damn if a fish didn't hit it!


We do the same thing with yarn when we run out of skein. Soak the yarn in the goo and bobber down!! Doesn't work every time but when they are on fire it does just fine


----------



## nighttime

Several years back I didn’t bring enough skien to the river. So I squeezed leftover borax paste on to hook and ever so lightly tossed it 4’ in front on me, by time it sunk two foot I had a fish on. King were ballistic that day. Chewed through 3/4’s gallon that evening before the paste thing lol Kang Bang that day for sure.


----------



## TK81

I know we aren't supposed to post about specific honey holes and that this was not in the NW, but based on the pics, I'd say there is a whole bunch of ho bangin' to be had downtown right now. Shoot me a PM if ya need coordinates.


----------



## westsidepolack

TK81 said:


> I know we aren't supposed to post about specific honey holes and that this was not in the NW, but based on the pics, I'd say there is a whole bunch of ho bangin' to be had downtown right now. Shoot me a PM if ya need coordinates.
> 
> View attachment 787104


Always such a mess down there. My buddy loves it down there and i meet up with him a couple times for salmon season. Some guys down there can be real courteous when your fighting a fish and other guys could care less. Definitely combat fishing. I wonder how that's going to go if/when they knock out the dam for the yuppies that are supposed to bring in tourist dollars kayaking "The Grand Rapids". I personally could care less because i have a love hate relationship with that spot. 

Sent from my LM-G900 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mpolander

At tippy dam and not a living soul here.


----------



## Scadsobees

Ha! I recognize those rocks in the upper right corner of the first picture! Now that I know they're there, I'm crashing your fishing hole!!


----------



## dinoday

I just left Tippy.
There might have been 20 guys counting both sides. Saw 1 fish caught.
Yesterday was fire, today dead.
I'll try again later.


----------



## Erik

TK81 said:


> I know we aren't supposed to post about specific honey holes and that this was not in the NW, but based on the pics, I'd say there is a whole bunch of ho bangin' to be had downtown right now. Shoot me a PM if ya need coordinates.



I gotta show that pic to my friend at work. He's on his way north this friday and told me he hopes its not shoulder to shoulder


----------



## michcats

Im going up friday for a week sure glad i spent my youth discovering places that still have sasquatch!!! And dinosaurs ha ha lol off the path i go


----------



## Ojh

We're heading up that way from Virginia, we'll be fishin the Big M every day until early October, if you see me stop and say 'Hey' and we'll swap a lie or two.


----------



## jmaddog8807

Heading out all weekend as well. Hoping @SteelieArm14 can show me some tips on how to catch some kangs.


----------



## motoscoota

TK81 said:


> I know we aren't supposed to post about specific honey holes and that this was not in the NW, but based on the pics, I'd say there is a whole bunch of ho bangin' to be had downtown right now. Shoot me a PM if ya need coordinates.
> 
> View attachment 787104


This just baffles me. Surely spreading out somehow should be better. I've never participated in mosh pit fishing - it's like everybody buying a lottery ticket at last week's winning party store. There's so many better places to rub your d*** on!


----------



## TK81

motoscoota said:


> This just baffles me. Surely spreading out somehow should be better. I've never participated in mosh pit fishing - it's like everybody buying a lottery ticket at last week's winning party store. There's so many better places to rub your d*** on!


Back in the day, this was one of the most entertaining places to be. Whether you were perched up on the bank with a cold 40 or down in the pit with your favorite flossing rig. I miss those runs. Not sure I will ever get my feet wet down there again, but I surely would go down just to watch the circus.


----------



## mpolander

dinoday said:


> I just left Tippy.
> There might have been 20 guys counting both sides. Saw 1 fish caught.
> Yesterday was fire, today dead.
> I'll try again later.


What side were you on?


----------



## Fishndude

The State Record King, prior to the one caught this summer, was snagged just below 6th St dam. That record stood for 43 years.


----------



## Mrfish989

So I found some Cured skein in the freezer I believe it's 2 or 3 years old. It looks ok. What do u guys think? it's going to get used this weekend. 

Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dinoday

mpolander said:


> What side were you on?


I was on the south side.
Started in the coffer and then below.
Tonight I lost one and landed one.
I'll be back on the south side in about 7 hours lol.

We went to several rivers today just looking around.

Homestead parking lots were packed at 3:30 in the afternoon on a Wednesday, no thanks. We didn't even get out of the car there.
Platte was busy mid-day and water is gin clear everywhere. We need rain.
The only bites fish I'm getting now are before 8am and after 7:30. When the sun is out nobody is getting bit.


----------



## Wannabeeflyfisher

I believe those lures you posted pics of are Betsie Bombs. They sure trick the fish into swimming into them with their tails and the degenerates love them to snag floating beers so that they can drink them and then leave the empty cans on the bank.


----------



## MiOutdoorsGuy

Last question. anyone have any input or info on what spinning reel works well with a 9'6 medium light okuma celilo? Looking at a president 30 and wondering if it will work or if to up it to a president 35 or even 40

Sent from my SM-A326U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

I pulled a big snag of line and hardware out at homestead on Saturday and stuffed it into my vest. I didn't look at it until today when I was reloading my vest and this is what I saw. I'm so lucky I didn't get checked out by a CO. It's illegal just to possess these in Michigan while fishing.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Botiz

That’s a hellacious barb. Imagine getting that thing stuck in you.


----------



## FREEPOP

Botiz said:


> That’s a hellacious barb. Imagine getting that thing stuck in you.


I'd go airborne


----------



## Fishndude

I still pull those out of the Ausable occasionally, when bottom bouncing for Steelhead. I toss them in a tray built into the transom of my boat, and once in a while I'll melt the lead down (discarding the massive rusted treble hooks), and make nice new pencil weights out of it.


----------



## jmaddog8807

Mrfish989 said:


> So I found some Cured skein in the freezer I believe it's 2 or 3 years old. It looks ok. What do u guys think? it's going to get used this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Use it up. If you find it's really runny when you take it out, throw some borax on it and lay it on some paper towel to dry for a bit.


----------



## jmaddog8807

Fishndude said:


> I still pull those out of the Ausable occasionally, when bottom bouncing for Steelhead. I toss them in a tray built into the transom of my boat, and once in a while I'll melt the lead down (discarding the massive rusted treble hooks), and make nice new pencil weights out of it.


It's crazy who you can still pull those out of the AS after all these years of them fish being gone.


----------



## lostontheice

As of last year,I was still finding "Turks ticklers" on shore and in fish.. amazing what the "sand bar crew" are using above the colfer at tippy..


----------



## cowboy48098

dinoday said:


> I was on the south side.
> Started in the coffer and then below.
> Tonight I lost one and landed one.
> I'll be back on the south side in about 7 hours lol.
> 
> We went to several rivers today just looking around.
> 
> Homestead parking lots were packed at 3:30 in the afternoon on a Wednesday, no thanks. We didn't even get out of the car there.
> Platte was busy mid-day and water is gin clear everywhere. We need rain.
> The only bites fish I'm getting now are before 8am and after 7:30. When the sun is out nobody is getting bit.




What does the traffic and action look like today at Tippy? Thanks.


----------



## trapman

Dino what Were u casting Cranks also do i need a leader??


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dinoday

It's busier today, but wasn't bad.
As soon as the sun started getting up they shut off.
I've been mostly throwing cranks but it's so clear they're shying away. I tie them straight on, no leader.
Switched to spawn today, got a 24lb male and lost 2 others.


----------



## Hose Puller

MiOutdoorsGuy said:


> Last question. anyone have any input or info on what spinning reel works well with a 9'6 medium light okuma celilo? Looking at a president 30 and wondering if it will work or if to up it to a president 35 or even 40
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


If you are setting up strictly for salmon, I would go with the 40 President. The 35s will get by and I use them on my steelhead rods. The 30s do not have enough drag power to stop a king when you need to. That's my opinion.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Erik

Botiz said:


> That’s a hellacious barb. Imagine getting that thing stuck in you.


I stepped on one once that went through the boot on my waders. Didn't go into my foot but boot started filling with ice cold water instantly. I couldn't even pull it out with pliers. Threw the waders away with the hook still stuck in the boot.
Wasn't happy. 

I see people wading barefoot along the boat launch at Tippy in the summer. People walking their dogs. Not a good idea.

I personally know a diver who got caught on one while diving the meat hole on the Ausable. He had to cut himself loose. 
Interestingly he was diving to get lead. He would collect boxes full of lead torpedos and hot dogs etc... and sell it.


----------



## Erik

So got a decision to make.
I'm free starting at 0600 9-17 till 0230 9-18

Should I make the 3.5 hr one way drive or stay home and fish for walleyes?
Figure I can get up to the big river by 0930 fish till dark and be back with an hour or so to spare.
Or stay home sleep till 1000 hit SCR about noon. Fish till dark and get home with 4 hours to spare.

Probably know what I'm going to do, and I'm probably going to regret it


----------



## SJC

Fishndude said:


> I still pull those out of the Ausable occasionally, when bottom bouncing for Steelhead. I toss them in a tray built into the transom of my boat, and once in a while I'll melt the lead down (discarding the massive rusted treble hooks), and make nice new pencil weights out of it.


My dad, uncle and some of their buddies used to scuba dive the AuSable. They would get me hundreds of snaggers of every shape and size. We used to give some to a friend who would melt them down for sinkers and jigs. I would cut the hooks off them and use them for sucker and catfish weights. The old man also used to get all kings of hot n tots, wiggle warts, willie's worms, tadpolies, hot shots, fire plugs, ping a tees, flat and kwik fish, etc, etc. Most needed new hooks, but that was no big deal. They used to say that the snags looked like Christmas trees with all the decorations!


----------



## jmaddog8807

Erik said:


> Probably know what I'm going to do, and I'm probably going to regret it


I'd say make the drive! When I was living in Detroit, I decided to make the drive all the way up to the AS one march morning. Called in sick to meet an older guy I met once on the river, he had the day off as well. The whole drive it was 4 degrees out. Kept telling myself I'm an idiot. Didn't hook a fish for two hours, but when that sun got up and the water warmed, turned into my best day on the AS, still to this day.

Chances are it may not be worth it, but man when those days do happen, you forget about all the times it wasn't worth it.


----------



## motoscoota

MiOutdoorsGuy said:


> Last question. anyone have any input or info on what spinning reel works well with a 9'6 medium light okuma celilo? Looking at a president 30 and wondering if it will work or if to up it to a president 35 or even 40
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Visit the Daiwa Store
_4.6 out of 5 stars_ 50Reviews

*Daiwa Reels Spinning SS700 Tournament Ss Spinning*









Figure out which size fits your setup and don't look back. Sure it looks like papa's old gear, but new stuff can't beat this.

I hate to name drop, but there's a guy here named tincannary - seems to me to be THE REEL Guru here...

If you need cheaper, a Kastking Pontus is worth a look


----------



## MiOutdoorsGuy

motoscoota said:


> Visit the Daiwa Store
> _4.6 out of 5 stars_ 50Reviews
> 
> *Daiwa Reels Spinning SS700 Tournament Ss Spinning*
> 
> View attachment 787368
> 
> Figure out which size fits your setup and don't look back. Sure it looks like papa's old gear, but new stuff can't beat this.
> 
> I hate to name drop, but there's a guy here named tincannary - seems to me to be THE REEL Guru here...
> 
> If you need cheaper, a Kastking Pontus is worth a look


Thanks for the info and reply.

Sent from my SM-A326U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Erik

In the words of Jimmy Buffet, and a little twist of me own 
"gotta stop wishing, gotta go fishing, up to rock island again".

Hmmm now need to decide, bring my good eggs, or my old stuff? Hate wasting good eggs on Salmon. Only have so much left. Checked freezer and I have 2 good salmon skeins, 4 old ones, one steelhead skein, and some loose steelhead eggs from centerpin angling supply. Definitely not bringing the steelhead skein. 

So many decisions!!!


----------



## nichola8

Tie up quarter bags and sprinkle magic dust on them.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gabe T

I was gonna say that, or just buy some of those already cured pautske loose trout eggs and tie those into bags, a great way to get more skein or catch a fish to get a good base of skein if you have none.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Erik said:


> In the words of Jimmy Buffet, and a little twist of me own
> "gotta stop wishing, gotta go fishing, up to rock island again".
> 
> Hmmm now need to decide, bring my good eggs, or my old stuff? Hate wasting good eggs on Salmon. Only have so much left. Checked freezer and I have 2 good salmon skeins, 4 old ones, one steelhead skein, and some loose steelhead eggs from centerpin angling supply. Definitely not bringing the steelhead skein.
> 
> So many decisions!!!


You literally answered your own question lol. Don’t waste good spawn on salmon. I mean, I did thaw an old steel skein for a few bags because I haven’t even tried for salmon at all yet. I still might not 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Cohojoe

MiOutdoorsGuy said:


> Last question. anyone have any input or info on what spinning reel works well with a 9'6 medium light okuma celilo? Looking at a president 30 and wondering if it will work or if to up it to a president 35 or even 40
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Pretty much any reputable brand reel (Diawa,shimano,penn,okuma or some others)over $90 will work. Get a lager size than you need if your using light line. The fish may run or you may get a lot of break offs. Extra line pays off during salmon season. And use good line. Tight lines!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Cohojoe said:


> Pretty much any reputable brand reel (Diawa,shimano,penn,okuma or some others)over $90 will work. Get a lager size than you need if your using light line. The fish may run or you may get a lot of break offs. Extra line pays off during salmon season. And use good line. Tight lines!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Very well put...


----------



## Hose Puller

Cohojoe said:


> Pretty much any reputable brand reel (Diawa,shimano,penn,okuma or some others)over $90 will work. Get a lager size than you need if your using light line. The fish may run or you may get a lot of break offs. Extra line pays off during salmon season. And use good line. Tight lines!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I do agree that it is worth spending good money on a reel. But I am a huge fan of the Pfluger President. They are an awesome reel for the money. I heard Cabela's is running an in store special on the Limited series for $50. Even regular price is around $70. Best deal around if that is true. I have them on everything from ice fishing rods to salmon rods with everything in between. Absolutely love them and I have put them up against $200 Shimano reels. You will not be sorry with any Pfluger spinning reel.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michcats

Yup 500 dollar fine sure you were cleaning up lol im packed have a couple jobs to finish in the morning then im in route!!!! Pry go st8 to my big fish harbor then get my mind right to hike into nomad land woop woop even coaxed a green buddy to come be my net man lol


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Expensive reels have their place, fishing for kings is not one of them lol.


----------



## Macs13

Erik said:


> So got a decision to make.
> I'm free starting at 0600 9-17 till 0230 9-18
> 
> Should I make the 3.5 hr one way drive or stay home and fish for walleyes?
> Figure I can get up to the big river by 0930 fish till dark and be back with an hour or so to spare.
> Or stay home sleep till 1000 hit SCR about noon. Fish till dark and get home with 4 hours to spare.
> 
> Probably know what I'm going to do, and I'm probably going to regret it


Early antlerless deer is 18th and 19th. Skip the salmon and bag a doe. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## trapman

I have a Pflueger president 40 series 40 pound power pro still beating up kings to this day


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## trapman

It’s five years old


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mrfish989

Going to put Lew's Mach 1. 300 to the test this weekend 

Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

Mrfish989 said:


> Going to put Lew's Mach 1. 300 to the test this weekend
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I was running a Lew's 400 tournament series last weekend. I could NOT stop a running king without holding the reel with my hand. Also, it looked (but didn't break) flimsy at the neck when a good fighter was on. Personally, I'm thinking I'll put my President 40 back on. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BMARKS

I use a penn battle 2 in 3000 size. its heavy but sturdy, and will put the brakes on anything that swims, the rod is the limiting factor as far as fish stopping when using my penn.


----------



## Mrfish989

Macs13 said:


> I was running a Lew's 400 tournament series last weekend. I could NOT stop a running king without holding the reel with my hand. Also, it looked (but didn't break) flimsy at the neck when a good fighter was on. Personally, I'm thinking I'll put my President 40 back on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That's not what I wanted to hear. We'll find out in the morning 

Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Mrfish989 said:


> That's not what I wanted to hear. We'll find out in the morning
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Better bring a back up lol


----------



## riverbob

Mrfish989 said:


> That's not what I wanted to hear. We'll find out in the morning
> 
> Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


gitum with what ya got,, go gitum


----------



## dinoday

My NW MI Kang bang has come to an end.
My wife and I go every year about this time for a week and we headed up last Friday.
I hit a reliable spot on the Big Man before daylight on Saturday morning and had half a dozen hook ups , but no landings by 9am.
That afternoon was warm and didn't get any action at all.
The next two days were totally dead.
I tried several different spots, saw very little activity, no porpusing, nothing in holes or flats.
I did see a few tight to wood, but couldn't buy a bite.
Tuesday morning I tried a completely new to me spot and had 3 hookups and a nice brite hen full of tight skein brought to hand by 7am.
I lost several others that morning and again blanked in the afternoon. 
The next 3 days I stayed in basically the same area and lost quite a few, landed a few others and had a great time.
Afternoon bites were tough.
Water is clear and on the warm side on the 4 different rivers I went to.
Thundersticks were the ticket for me the first couple days of fishing and then couldn't get even a strike on them, but spawn starting working well.
Some spots were basically empty of people and others were ridiculous. 
Weather looks to get better towards the end of next week and rain would help a lot.
We had a great time as always!


----------



## MiOutdoorsGuy

Hose Puller said:


> I do agree that it is worth spending good money on a reel. But I am a huge fan of the Pfluger President. They are an awesome reel for the money. I heard Cabela's is running an in store special on the Limited series for $50. Even regular price is around $70. Best deal around if that is true. I have them on everything from ice fishing rods to salmon rods with everything in between. Absolutely love them and I have put them up against $200 Shimano reels. You will not be sorry with any Pfluger spinning reel.
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thanks! Got the 35 president. Now I have to hurry up and wait for October 2nd to get here... hoping there are still some fish left over to catch by the time we go up there

Sent from my SM-A326U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13

Got a site reserved at the campground this Thursday through Sunday. Fingers crossed for a couple of cold nights this coming week because this is the big shebang before archery season. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nighttime

In the 40*’s last night


----------



## Mr Burgundy

There's plenty of fish around, just gotta find the right holes... I wish I could get back up there again this year but not in the cards


----------



## Erik

I survived! 
River is busy. Its all good. I find I'm getting to be alot more laid back in my old age. Things don't bother me like they used to. Just good to be on the river.
I boated 3. 1 male and 2 hens. Lost a couple. One was for sure hooked in the tail. But had some quick rips here and there and my bags would be stripped. 
Skein tied in red mesh, red rapala tail dancer, and black and gold spinner got the ones I landed. I did not get hit on chunks of bare skein. Only the stuff I tied into red bags. Chartreuse and pink nothing.
Fish are dark. But still pre spawners. I kept the one hen. Let the other 2 go.


----------



## tincanary

motoscoota said:


> Visit the Daiwa Store
> _4.6 out of 5 stars_ 50Reviews
> 
> *Daiwa Reels Spinning SS700 Tournament Ss Spinning*
> 
> View attachment 787368
> 
> Figure out which size fits your setup and don't look back. Sure it looks like papa's old gear, but new stuff can't beat this.
> 
> I hate to name drop, but there's a guy here named tincannary - seems to me to be THE REEL Guru here...
> 
> If you need cheaper, a Kastking Pontus is worth a look


I'd step it up to the 1600 size for kings. That reel has THE smoothest drag out of any spinner you can currently buy new, it's so smooth it's unreal, seriously. It's the only drag system I haven't bothered to replace in any reel, it's that good. It also uses a worm gear instead of hypoid gears which are much stronger and provide superior line lay. The only other new reels you can get with a worm gear right now are the Shimano Stella and Daiwa Exist, which are nearly 10 times the cost. The most legendary spinning reels ever made all use a worm gear; ABU Cardinal, ABU Suveran, Alcedo 2CS, DAM Quick 110/220/330/440, Daiwa Exist, Shimano Stella, Penn Spinfisher 700 series, and the Daiwa SS Tournament. The SS Tournament is capable of casting very long distance due to the way the line is laid in a crisscross pattern instead of stacked like hypoid drive reels, plus the spool has a 5 degree taper which helps too. It's built to last, many out there still running the same one they bought back in the '80s. I can't think of a better and more durable spinner you can buy brand new for $100-ish dollars. There's a reason they are so hard to get, because they tend to be gone as soon as the shops get them in stock. People snatch them up as soon as they are listed for sale. It's also probably one of the only reels that sells used for about the same price as new.


----------



## Gooseguru

Tough day so far, 1 hit on a thunderstick early this AM. Nothing since. Switched to skein, but no takers. Most fish observed moving along, not really seeing pods or even singles sitting in holes.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Pack and play in a boat is hilarious. Gotta do what ya can to fish. Lol


----------



## B.Jarvinen

“Dude Run” - best post of run/year. Will be stealing that one. 

Last year’s was “They get Kangry” 

October is the best month to fish.


----------



## nighttime

Mr Burgundy said:


> Pack and play in a boat is hilarious. Gotta do what ya can to fish. Lol


 oh man that boat was crammed and kid was crying, we laughed hard. Now many times I would’ve took pictures but not really into posting pictures of other people.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

That ish is funnnny


----------



## michcats

gotta love silver fish in October!!!!


----------



## michcats

So the kings were all rough but still fought like hell lol the hos were getting rough too so spent all night catching and releasing then found some fresh fish after the rain but couldnt get anywhere near them but still got this jewl so all and all great way to end my bang season till NEXT YEAR


----------



## fisheater

I am not trying to rain on anyone’s parade. However if you are fishing for salmon on an unmentionable stream October 1rst or later it’s probably a color code green stream. Green and yellow coded streams are closed to fishing after September 30.

I figured I would mention that for the guys that weren’t aware of the regulations.


----------



## Macs13

nighttime said:


> I stopped at the dam Tuesday to watch em jump with my son. While I was there noticed a lady fishing in no fishing area, she said she was Native American. Her fishing partner had a spear lol. First for me, Funny thing is with all the fish sitting there nether one had any success. Plain old stupid but I’m pretty numb during salmon season. Only other funny thing I witnessed this year was a 16’ boat with an one year old in a pack in play. The joys of salmon season. Just glad October is here and steelhead are around the corner, I’ll be back when dude run dies off.


I would love to get that pic - dude with a pack and play in his salmon boat.  

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## B.Jarvinen

Yeah when people ask me where to fish this time of year, I just tell them to look in the little booklet sitting right next to the cash register where you bought the license. It nicely narrows down your options, simple. 

But then lotsa the dudes who don’t know what Type 1 means switch to hunting in October anyway.


----------



## Mrfish989

Could not believe the amount of people I seen yesterday. Trying to snag fish off gravel. Al I heard yester day was fish on. Oh fish off. Did manage 1 fish rough looking. On some old a$$ skein that has been frozen and thawed and frozen and thawed. And a a nice looking brown. About 14".









Sent from my moto e6 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## koditten

Pretty rough at the dam today. Packed. Cars parked everywhere, even on the grass. Saw a tent pitched in the upper parking lot, couple slots north of the crappers. Not a lot of fish being caught.


----------



## SkunkCity

Been on a good bite the last couple days on a NW unmentionable. I did manage to land my first steelhead of the season yesterday.


----------



## koditten

Inch and half of rain just fell on the watershed. What will tomorrow bring....?


----------



## Gabe T

Couldn’t land anything but kangs at 6th street today, ended up landing three two little bucks and a nice fat female


----------



## michcats

I was definatly not fishing in a bad color are but thanks for the reminder i guess some people arent aware of the difference lol


----------



## nichola8

Done with kings for the season.

Next time I have anything to do with kings this season will be either using there eggs or fishing for silver fish directly behind them.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Ojh

I just got back to VA from a couple weeks on the BigM, we only boated a few fish this year, seemed like the bobber fishing was more productive but I never cared for it. I didn't get anything on skein and quit using it after a week days or so, I had best luck casting a mix of spinners, thundersticks and the odd Bomber A. I found lots of fish, no question, getting one to hit the lure was the problem.
It was great to see old friends on the river, made some new ones, have some stories to tell and priceless memories of casting late at night with the full moon, in a tee shirt and using the oars to work the holes.
I'd have a word with the guy in charge of mosquitos, they were a bit much.
The only color I saw was a nice Coho, but I think I might be able to free up a week at the end of this month for another visit.
If I saw or spoke to any of you on the river, it was a pleasure and looking forward to it again next year.


----------



## westsidepolack

Is the king run starting to wind down in the NW lower? I was hoping to make it out to a mentionable that im not going to mention on Monday. Any coho or steelies seen yet up in this region? Im just trying to figure out what gear to bring. Kings-m/h steehead,coho m or m/l.


----------



## Badluckchuck

Forgot to post but we fished the Manistee river down quite a ways from tippy and the craziness. We were there Thursday night to Sunday great trip night bite was the best by far. I ended up landing 9 fish keeping the only 4 that weren’t snagged. I was lucky enough that one of those 4 was an egg wagon. We had new guy with us who ended up catching a 30+ pounder I think he’s hooked now. 

Last night there Saturday the action was hit and heavy. I thought we had everything and we forgot my net it has a homemade camo PVC handle. If anyone found it please shoot me a message. We were fishing to the left of the long sections of stairs. It’s quite the walk.

















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## koditten

Been rough on me this year. Broke 3 fly rods on these beasts this year.

Going after them again on th BM.


----------



## Nik

Is it worth goin next weekend to tippy I don’t care if there zombies lol or they all dead?


----------



## Shoeman

I bet there’s quite few steelhead sniffing below the remaining boots


----------



## Fishndude

Nik said:


> Is it worth goin next weekend to tippy I don’t care if there zombies lol or they all dead?


All the Kings will be actively spawning, and won't be biting well. They'll be pretty rotten, and not good table fare, unless you are a Seagull. But there are Cohos around, and nice chrome Steelhead. Kings are just for loose eggs at this time of year.


----------



## koditten

I just yell " make a hole!!", When I'm bringing in my boat at the Tippy launch. People seem to respect assertiveness.


----------



## jimbo

Fishndude said:


> They'll be pretty rotten, and not good , unless you are a Seagull. .


I gotta remember that line


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JVoutdoors

Fished the Betsie this am. Few dark ones sighted. No one catching. Light crowd. Tippy afterward. Quite a few fishing. A lot of dark ones spawning in view, only ones catching we’re throwing big spoons, funny how that works. Good to be back in NW MI. Took for granted all the great fishing opportunities available when I lived here. No fish, beautiful day on the river. Be back in Nov for the steel.


----------



## Macs13

JVoutdoors said:


> Fished the Betsie this am. Few dark ones sighted. No one catching. Light crowd. Tippy afterward. Quite a few fishing. A lot of dark ones spawning in view, only ones catching we’re throwing big spoons, funny how that works. Good to be back in NW MI. Took for granted all the great fishing opportunities available when I lived here. No fish, beautiful day on the river. Be back in Nov for the steel.


Thanks for the report

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

